

Ask HN: How do you build the perfect SDK? - gcatalfamo

Hello HN, we are building 2 sdks (iOS &amp; Android) to create an easy way for developers to connect their apps to our PaaS. (www.xensify.com)<p>We already have the first release up and running but we are working to create something that is truly remarkable in terms of B2D or devops experience.<p>Are there any must-read guides we should follow?
Any tip, hint, suggestion, dos and donts some experienced Sdk&#x2F;library developer could share with us?<p>A note: the sdk is wrapping a RESTful set of Apis<p>Thanks!
Cheers
======
Zigurd
Depending on whether and how you handle intermittant connectivity, you might
want to look at the sync-based back-end architecture described in this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Enterprise-Android-Programming-
Databas...](http://www.amazon.com/Enterprise-Android-Programming-Database-
Applications/dp/1118183495/)

Disclaimer: I wrote parts of that book.

If you use Couchbase, you can implement a similar concept using Couchbase
Mobile in the mobile device or in a gateway.

~~~
gcatalfamo
thank you for your reply! If you don't mind I will repost this so that maybe
other people will put some more insight. Feel free to answer again there if
you feel you want your book to be seen more...

